# Paris - image transfers



## Jazz (Dec 31, 2006)

The first two were shot on Agfa Scala black & white transparency film, and the third was Ektachrome, then made into Polaroid image transfers on Arches paper.

1. Lighting a prayer candle at Notre Dame. (photo taken by Kathy)
2. Rodin's garden.
3. Kathy on the Pont Alexandre with the Grand Palais.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 31, 2006)

nice stuff


----------



## myopia (Jan 17, 2007)

those look amazing. very nice work.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 17, 2007)

good transfers, i actually like the 3rd best as the first two i think might be better suited with some more detail in them . . . but i still think they are nice


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2007)

I am smitten with the first one - I love the quality of the light, really gives the transfer a dreamy feel. 

Great job with all of them, as usual.


----------



## CyGuRL (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I wanna learn to do that!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

ms, myopia, mike, terri and cygurl - Thank you for your comments.


----------

